# Fedora 13 (Goddard) Officially out!!



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2010)

This time around Fedora created a number of "spins" sorta like ubuntu. 

http://spins.fedoraproject.org/

You can get it with LXDE or XFCE or a security edition already installed which is nice. Gonna install now!


----------



## regexorcist (May 25, 2010)

Awesome!!
They're pulling out all the stops... 
They want to be #1 

I always did like Fedora...
My oldest daughter in college uses it on her laptop.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2010)

fedora has always been my favorite but selinux really chaps my ass  regardless, i have it installed now and i have to say it is faster than the default ubuntu install


----------



## regexorcist (May 26, 2010)

Yes SELinux is a pain in the arse for those of us
who run various servers/services.

You set those extra bits and it works for a while
then no connection or server can't be seen. 
It's just something else we have to learn/get used to 

It works great for the average desktop user without servers.
My daughter's been running Fedora 11 or 12 (SE enabled) 
since it came out. I mentioned the new version and she saw 
no need to upgrade.
She's used open office for some college papers.


----------



## unibrow1990 (May 26, 2010)

Awesome, I've been using Fedora 12 with KDE for a couple months now and I like it way better than Ubuntu. Trying to decide whether to jump right to 13 or wait a bit though


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2010)

unibrow1990 said:


> Awesome, I've been using Fedora 12 with KDE for a couple months now and I like it way better than Ubuntu. Trying to decide whether to jump right to 13 or wait a bit though



i would wait a bit. now that i have it installed i am running into issues with installing flash and nvidia drivers. not sure what my issue is but running fedora 12 i had no problems.


----------



## monte84 (May 27, 2010)

fedora uses the newest releases of the kernel and x.org perhaps nvidias drivers are lacking support for one or the other.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 29, 2010)

how does this compare to the new ubuntu in terms of ease of use? n00b friendly?


----------



## regexorcist (May 29, 2010)

very similar

Fedora is just as n00b friendly as Ubuntu.

I'd say OpenSUSE and Mandriva are also
just as n00b friendly. 

Not sure why Ubuntu owns the lion's share 
of the Linux market?  marketing maybe??


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 29, 2010)

it really is not all that user friendly if you do not know your way around linux.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it really is not all that user friendly if you do not know your way around linux.



^^

Fedora is IMO a more intermediate linux user friendly distro. Ubuntu guides you through everything, Fedora guides you, but gives you more inherent control frontloaded.

Got the KDE, Gnome, and XFCE Fedora 13 downloading now, we'll see how it goes


----------



## regexorcist (May 30, 2010)

I am not a good judge of user friendly 
(they all seem friendly, except a particular few)

NOTE:
The Fedora core is in Ports and used to supply 
all the needed Linux libraries for Linux compatibility 
mode in OpenBSD.
(some feel that Fedora is a standard)


----------



## NinkobEi (May 30, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Ubuntu guides you through everything, Fedora guides you, but gives you more inherent control *frontloaded*.



Frontloaded? what does that mean? and whats so good about having all of this control? Does it do anything?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> Frontloaded? what does that mean? and whats so good about having all of this control? Does it do anything?



think of it as working with cars. you can buy one that you simply step into and press the gas while others give you the ability to adjust the gear ratio, timing belt, exhaust system and the like. obviously knowing how to adjust those things will give your car a lot better performance if you know what you are doing.


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2010)

Any one tried it out on netbooks? Lenovo s10 in particular


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 31, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> Frontloaded? what does that mean? and whats so good about having all of this control? Does it do anything?



I was referring to more options being available at the start.....


Basically installing something using the 'advanced install" where you specify path, and components on install, whereas Ubuntu and stuff tend to make it as simple as possible, while still having the power you expect in linux.

"frontloading" is everything up front, instead of hidden, or distributed over time.


----------

